# 06 or 05



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a 2006 gto m6 and my buddy just got an automatic what he says is an 06! His has 19" wheels that are different than mine and red face gauges! Is his really an 06 or is it an 05?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

19" wheels are NOT stock...mine has red faced gauges and is an '06...it depends on the car's color for gauges IIRC...look at the build date sticker to give you an idea...
Bill


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

The color of gauge face depends on the color of the car. Red gauges came on Silver, Black, and Red optioned GTO's, regardless of year. (I could be wrong though!)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

There were some changes between 05 and 06. Red gauge faces came on black, silver, gray, and Torrid red cars in o 05. In 06 there were two reds as well as an orange. Yellow and midnight blue were dropped. Spice red did not get red gauge faces in 06, they were black. As far as I know that was the only GTO that got black gauge faces. Unless one of the 04's did. I haven't done much, if any, research on them.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

That picture of cyclone gray metallic is not even remotely close to the actual color. :rofl:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Aramz06 said:


> That picture of cyclone gray metallic is not even remotely close to the actual color. :rofl:


Yeah, I know. That caused me some problems because Cyclone Gray is my favorite color. It really caught my eye and I did buy one that color. When I was looking it I kept referring to it as 'blue' and of course it's not. I'm actually posting just to ad this attachment. I wasn't attempting to slight the 04 owners with my last post. I just don't know much about them:


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

The Spice red came with light gray color gauges.
:seeya


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

RicanGoat said:


> The Spice red came with light gray color gauges.
> :seeya


True. What the brochure shows is supposed to be the light color gray for the Spice Red even though it looks dark. I've never seen dark color gray gauges. The colors in the brochures do leave something to be desired.:willy:


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

huitt06 said:


> I have a 2006 gto m6 and my buddy just got an automatic what he says is an 06! His has 19" wheels that are different than mine and red face gauges! Is his really an 06 or is it an 05?


Check the VIN number - - it has the year coded


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

huitt06 said:


> I have a 2006 gto m6 and my buddy just got an automatic what he says is an 06! His has 19" wheels that are different than mine and red face gauges! Is his really an 06 or is it an 05?


Model year encoding
One consistent element of the VIS is the 10th digit, which is required (in North America) to encode the model year of the vehicle. Besides the three letters that are not allowed in the VIN itself (I, O and Q), the letters U and Z and the digit 0 are not used for the model year code. Note that the year code is the model year for the vehicle.

The year 1980 was encoded by some manufacturers, especially General Motors and Chrysler, as "A" (since the 17-digit VIN wasn't mandatory until 1981, and the "A" or zero was in the manufacturer's pre-1981 placement in the VIN), yet Ford and AMC still used a zero for 1980. Subsequent years increment through the allowed letters, so that "Y" represents the year 2000. 2001 to 2009 are encoded as the digits 1 to 9, and subsequent years are encoded as "A", "B", "C", etc.

5 = 2005 
6 = 2006


----------

